# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Help.... Chipped the bathtub.

## nww1969

Knocked the ladder over onto the edge of the bathtub and chipped the edge. 
I noticed a few years back Bunnings had a enamel repair kit, just looked like a tube of something.
Anyone with experience with repairing enamel chips.

----------


## GeoffW1

> Knocked the ladder over onto the edge of the bathtub and chipped the edge. 
> I noticed a few years back Bunnings had a enamel repair kit, just looked like a tube of something.
> Anyone with experience with repairing enamel chips.

  
Hi, 
I think you should run  :Wink:  :Biggrin:  
I went to look just now at a 2-tube syringe of white epoxy I have. It is this stuff  Selleys Porcelain Repair 
It is advertised for chips in an enamel bath, although I have not used it for that. The main trouble would be getting a good even application, I would build it up slowly in successive thin layers. It is paintable. 
Cheers

----------


## nww1969

> Hi, 
> I think you should run  
> I went to look just now at a 2-tube syringe of white epoxy I have. It is this stuff  Selleys Porcelain Repair 
> It is advertised for chips in an enamel bath, although I have not used it for that. The main trouble would be getting a good even application, I would build it up slowly in successive thin layers. It is paintable. 
> Cheers

  
Hmmm
That might be the way to go. :2thumbsup:  
Thanks for that, now if only you would chip your bathtub and let me know how you go with the repair. :Biggrin:

----------


## GeoffW1

> Hmmm
> That might be the way to go. 
> Thanks for that, now if only you would chip your bathtub and let me know how you go with the repair.

  Ha  :Tongue:  our bath is blue.  :Confused:  
We bought the house 19 years ago from a family who had decided to have a blue bathroom. Everything was blue, even the dunny (I just changed it for a 6/3 flush type). 
It is hard not to become depressed when you visit it  :Frown:  
Cheers

----------


## China

I have used the Sellys porcelain Repair, the only problem I have had is I applied it over bare metal and now rust is starting to show through, I will have to chip it, off this time I will prime the metal first

----------


## nww1969

> I have used the Sellys porcelain Repair, the only problem I have had is I applied it over bare metal and now rust is starting to show through, I will have to chip it, off this time I will prime the metal first

  Thanks for that.
The chip is back to metal so will look at a primer.

----------


## NigeC

clean bare metal with acetone first.
Undercoat, if required on repair kit instructions (kill rust is good)

----------

